# BYD Auto



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

I have read where Warren Buffet has bought interest in BYD Auto(China Car/Electronic/Battery) group. They do have the following website http://www.byd.com/about/about.asp?show=about
Anyway, with the new base Toyota Prius price above $26 g and the Chevy Volt above $30 g if Bob Lutz and GM crew can get the technical kinks worked out. I am just wondering how Buffet and BYD will play out here in the US in the future. BYD shows some sort of FE battery for their hybrid car. I think Toyota and Honda will have good future hybrids and really toyota already does. Mitsubishi IMEV is impressive too http://www.automotoportal.com/article/mitsubishi-builds-new-research-ev-imiev
Any thoughts please post


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

When you post an URL you don't need the http:// because the links in your post don't work because that part of the URL is doubled. Mitsubishi has had that car for a while and has been "Researching" for a while now.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

If anyone could make it successful, I think Warren Buffet could pull it off. I hope it happens. 

I feel like the Electric Cars, be it a hybrid plugin, or totally electric, are going to have to be retailable at $20,000 or less to become mainstream. Especially with the economy the way it is at the moment.

One thing that is going to hurt this process, is the price of gasoline. Currently as of 10/9/2008, Unleaded Regular can be purchased in Oklahoma as low as $2.78 a gallon. People will go back to the old way of driving, and forget all about going electric once the budget isn't in a crunch.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Texoma did you go to the red river shoot out and what part of Oklahoma are you near???? Yes the price of oil is dropping but refineries are cutting back and Houston refineries are just now starting to recover from "Ike"


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm from Calera, OK - Just under the armpit of Durant, OK.

I did not go to the shoot out....

I figure this price drop in gasoline is just another calm before the next storm. It'll fool many into going out and buying that SUV, but hopefully most will hold back, and save for that EV project instead.




TexasCotton said:


> Texoma did you go to the red river shoot out and what part of Oklahoma are you near???? Yes the price of oil is dropping but refineries are cutting back and Houston refineries are just now starting to recover from "Ike"


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BYD Auto/Texoma*

Hey Texoma
I read and notice you made the following statement in a different forum thread

"I wish I worked for LionEV, unfortunately they don't have a conversion operation in Oklahoma/Texas (Yet?) The Texas Rep, for LionEV, is a member of our North Texas Electric Auto Association "

Anyhow the thread goes on to state "LionEV" not to use them for because of past criminal issues. How did you get the LiPO battery you said was like a golf cart size.???


----------

